# what to do about squeaky breaks



## aka (Apr 15, 2003)

The breaks on my ’03 cab are starting to develop an annoying squeak. I first noticed it about two weeks ago. The squeak is noticeably louder today. Can anyone suggest a remedy or is this normal disk brake behavior? It's very disappointing to come to a stop sounding like a greyhound bus.

Here is some background information:
 I wash the car weekly.
 I directly spray the brakes to get rid of the brake dust.
 I have a short commute to work (2.5 miles)

Could the problem be related to the fact that the brakes get wet, rust, and don’t have an opportunity to wear down due to my short daily commute? Please advise, thanks in advance.

aka


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

Coincidentally, I was at PepBoys today and I saw at least one spray on product specifically marketed to squeaky brakes. I can't vouch for them either way.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Best remedy is to use them....hard. Chances are since you live so close to work, that the brakes don't get much use at higher speeds. Go on some empty roads and gradually warm them up, then make a couple of stops from 70 to 10 with a few hundred yards in between...then drive for 10 minutes to cool them before parking.

If they still squeal, then you need to remove the pads and put antisqueal compound on the back and on the caliper contact points.

My brakes have never squealed, unless of course I have the track pads on.


----------



## aka (Apr 15, 2003)

*Squeak free!*

Thanks very much CMOS and StahlGrauM3!

The remedy:
Went to PepBoys and picked up a can of disk brake spray. Hit the brakes "hard" a few times (in a traffic free location of course). Now, I am sqeak free!

Regards,
aka


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

aka said:


> The breaks on my '03 cab are starting to develop an annoying squeak. I first noticed it about two weeks ago. The squeak is noticeably louder today. Can anyone suggest a remedy or is this normal disk brake behavior? It's very disappointing to come to a stop sounding like a greyhound bus.
> 
> Here is some background information:
>  I wash the car weekly.
> ...


Drive the car a little harder, get those brakes hot, and they clean off


----------



## aka (Apr 15, 2003)

*need to drive more often*



FlyingDutchMan said:


> Drive the car a little harder, get those brakes hot, and they clean off


FlyingDutchMan,
Yes, I realize that it is a crime that I don't have the time to drive my car more often.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Realize that if you don't get out and really run the car often, the life of many parts will be MUCH less than for a car driven more. You would be better off not driving it at all to what you are doing.

Your oil should be changed more often than a car run a good bit. 

All that rusting of the brakes will reduce the disk thickness over time.

The exhaust system never gets hot enough to boil off the water produced from cold starts.

Gearbox and diff oils never get up to operating temps.

Etc, etc, etc.

DRIVE the car, or get a beater for going to work.

Think about taking the LONG way to or from work.


----------



## aka (Apr 15, 2003)

*thanks for the advice*



Pinecone said:


> Realize that if you don't get out and really run the car often, the life of many parts will be MUCH less than for a car driven more. You would be better off not driving it at all to what you are doing.


Pcone,
Thanks for the advice. I already started driving more on weekends and taking the long way home in hopes that the added miles will break the car in. Seems odd to be breaking in the car after 8 months of ownership.
aka


----------

